
Is it a good sign that everyone thinks my ideas are crazy? - ternbot
Compostable servers, smart pens, ternary computing, mass spectrometers in every home etc.. etc...
======
DanBC
You might want to put ASK HN: in the title.

And you probably want more information in your post.

What is a compostable server, and why is that a good idea, and how would it
work?

